# Java 1.4 Applet, IE 6 und Java 6 funktioniert nicht zusammen



## Heiko_ (14. Jun 2007)

Hallo, 

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich muß ein Applet starten, daß für Java 1.4 geschrieben wurde. "Leider" benötige ich auch Java 6. Bei der Installation von Java 6 habe ich angegeben, daß es nicht für den Browser installiert werden soll. Desweiteren wird das Applet so geladen, daß es nur statisch mit einer bestimmten Javaversion laufen soll. Das funktioniert auch einwandfrei ohne Java 6. Trotzdem lädt der dämliche IE 6 immer wieder das Applet mit Java 6. Ich habe schon alles versucht. Kennt da jemand eine einfache Lösung?

Vielen Dank
Heiko


----------



## Wildcard (14. Jun 2007)

Heiko_ hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Desweiteren wird das Applet so geladen, daß es nur statisch mit einer bestimmten Javaversion laufen soll.


Warum?


----------



## Heiko_ (14. Jun 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Heiko_ hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil es nur mit 1.4 funktioniert. Es ist inkompatibel zu Java 6. Leider kann ich das Applet nicht anpassen, da mir die Sourcen nicht zur Verfügung stehen. Also ich muß es irgenwie mit Java 1.4 laufen lassen! Ich habe schon gegoogelt. Leider finde ich nirgends einen Hinweis.


----------

